# Win8: Missing Log file?!?!



## SkeptikProductio

Sorry guys, A little flustered here..... 


My Story:

Today I downloaded Windows 8 Pro with the promo code from purchasing a new PC in early 2012... 

My installation process was a breeze. I got Win8 running just fine until I had to go to Costco. I turned my computer off, and left the house.  :good:

When I got back, I booted up my computer and ran upstairs to turn on my xbox, eager to record some gameplays.... I looked over at my computer and the Automatic Repair was popped up...  

It said it could not repair my computer and to try some other "advanced options" (Tried them all, no luck)... "Shut down" is the only other option....  :angry:

The Log file that follows the "Automatic Repair couldn't repair your PC" message is:

D:\\WINDOWS\System32\Logfiles\Srt\Srttrail.txt

*
I DO understand that the only way may be to completely wipe my computer but is there any way to grab my important files first?*

Thanks, all you guys are so friendly and quick to respond....


----------



## SkeptikProductio

Extra Info: Windows 8 says that anything on the D drive is corrupt..... this happens to be my main hard drive..... I also did the digital download.... No physical boot disk until it comes in the mail....

EDIT: I found a way to copy and past to a USB.... I am now transferring all personal files to my Mac...... hope this works out as planned.... :|


----------



## voyagerfan99

My co-worker installed Windows 8 on his desktop. He was fighting with it for over 4 hours and had to reinstall it twice. So far it's been quite the flop for him.


----------



## SkeptikProductio

voyagerfan99 said:


> My co-worker installed Windows 8 on his desktop. He was fighting with it for over 4 hours and had to reinstall it twice. So far it's been quite the flop for him.



I did the digital download through a promo and will hopefully receive the backup DVD in the mail soon.... My mom/dad is planning to drive me to the Microsoft Store in Bellevue, WA about 40 mins away...


----------



## Okedokey

Start in safe mode.  then type in command prompt, sfc /scannow


----------



## spirit

Yeah mate looks like the best thing to do is going to be reformat it if you have nothing to lose. 

I remember when I tried the Developer Preview I had this issue. Reinstalled it 4 or 5 times in one night because every time I restarted it wouldn't start up again. :/


----------



## SkeptikProductio

Yeah... I tried what big fella said but my computer says "Windows Resource Protection could not start the repair service."

--- Also, Automatic Repair starts up in Safe mode too.....


----------



## spirit

I think you're going to have to reformat and reinstall I'm afraid.


----------



## SkeptikProductio

Unfortunatly... now I am getting a "The OS couldn't be loaded because the system registry file is missing or contains errors"

File: \windows\system32\config\system

Error Code: 0xc0000225



I dont have any installation media because Dell didn't provide it... When I press F8 a list of startup setting come on but I have tried all without getting past the screen above....


----------



## voyagerfan99

Press F8 before the boot screen. Choose "Repair your computer". Let it load. Go through the prompts. If it starts doing startup repair, cancel it, and choose advanced repair options. Then choose the Dell image restore from the bottom oft the list.


----------



## SkeptikProductio

spirit said:


> I think you're going to have to reformat and reinstall I'm afraid.



Now im getting a error code: 0xc0000001 


I will search the internet for this....


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'd also test your hard drive and memory. Run the Dell diagnostics by pressing F12 on POST ad then choose diagnostics.


----------



## SkeptikProductio

voyagerfan99 said:


> I'd also test your hard drive and memory. Run the Dell diagnostics by pressing F12 on POST ad then choose diagnostics.



I tried that last night when it would actually go into automatic repair but will try it again...

CLARIFICATION: Last night diagnostics showed everything good but I said no to the recommended thorough test because it was already midnight....


----------

